# Hibiscrub application advice



## Lisa and Kes (May 12, 2016)

I recently took kes to see the vet as I noticed his skin above the large pad was red and sore on all feet. The vet prescribed antibiotics, Piriton and hibiscrub. The problem is that he won't let me bathe the wounds and gets rather gnarly. Is there a spray alternative? Or any suggestions would be appreciated x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

How are you using the hibiscrub? are you diluting it in quite a bit of water then dunking the foot in it? It is possible its stinging him and I'm allergic to it myself so have to wear gloves when I use it for my dogs. Do you think its the hibiscrub he is objecting to or having his feet handled in general while they are sore.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm having to wash Maisie's legs / paws after every walk just now to try to help with her itching - she hates it 

Currently using very dilute hibiscrub soaked facecloth wrung out & its going OK(wish) with just some reluctance / objextion on her part

Promise of a treat after seems to be helping

How are you applying it?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I have to use diluted Hibiscrub between Lola's toes, as she has a hot spotty type thing in there. I just use a cotton pad; she still doesn't like it but that's because she hates her feet being handled


----------



## Lisa and Kes (May 12, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How are you using the hibiscrub? are you diluting it in quite a bit of water then dunking the foot in it? It is possible its stinging him and I'm allergic to it myself so have to wear gloves when I use it for my dogs. Do you think its the hibiscrub he is objecting to or having his feet handled in general while they are sore.





rottiepointerhouse said:


> How are you using the hibiscrub? are you diluting it in quite a bit of water then dunking the foot in it? It is possible its stinging him and I'm allergic to it myself so have to wear gloves when I use it for my dogs. Do you think its the hibiscrub he is objecting to or having his feet handled in general while they are sore.


----------



## Lisa and Kes (May 12, 2016)

I'm using 1:4 as directed by the vet. I don't think it's the hibiscrub but rather the fact that I touching his feet and there too sore. I do fear he might bite me, that's if I can actually hold him still for long enough to try!


----------



## Lisa and Kes (May 12, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> I'm having to wash Maisie's legs / paws after every walk just now to try to help with her itching - she hates it
> 
> Currently using very dilute hibiscrub soaked facecloth wrung out & its going OK(wish) with just some reluctance / objextion on her part
> 
> ...


I've been used cotton wool pads soaked in the diluted solution but it's actually getting near him that's the challenge. I get as far as one paw and he's off. I was hoping there was something I could just spray and leave as hes rather a large lab and I struggle to keep him still for long enough to do all four


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lisa and Kes said:


> I've been used cotton wool pads soaked in the diluted solution but it's actually getting near him that's the challenge. I get as far as one paw and he's off. I was hoping there was something I could just spray and leave as hes rather a large lab and I struggle to keep him still for long enough to do all four


Ahhh Maisie will reluctantly sit (leaning against one of the cupboards) and I can get 2 done - and if I then get her to stand, turn around and sit the other way, I can get the other 2 done

Have you looked at Dermacton? 
http://www.aromesse.com/skin-proble...dermacton-cream-spray-shampoo-dog-canine.html

They do a spray as well as cream and shampoo


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not muzzle your dog so that he cannot bite you? I do not use Hibiscrub I use Hypocare spray.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Can you buy one of the plant spray bottles and put the hibiscrub in that?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I too use the hypocare spray much easier to hold the paw and do a quick squirt compared to bathing the foot completely.
Another alternative is a foot bath with salt water, just fill a bowl with boiled water then let it cool. Add some salt and dip your dogs feet into it and slosh around a little


----------

